# If they build it, I will find something wrong with it



## KromeBeard (Sep 17, 2003)

Please offer up your pride and joy and I will be more than happy to point out why it's a pos.

BTW, nice forum.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Very funny. I hope you have a different name that you can use as well. I hate to see you take a beating for every post you do, good or bad. LOL

Funny!

-D


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi KromeyBeard, You are'nt wheely in disguise are you ?  

By the way, I love my L120 and there is nothing you can point out that I already don't know  

Have a good day,
Jim


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I knew they were one in the same LOL welcome back.
Jody


----------



## KromeBeard (Sep 17, 2003)

No, not Wheely, or jackyj or even that new basher WheelHoss. But keep up the good work boys, I think we have finally gotten the word out. HD will really be sorry when they see the sales drop off on those POS Ls for the month of October. Ha!


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Of course sales are going to drop in october. Who in the Hell is going to buy a lawn mower in october? You need some help maybe some loving


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

*Me... Me.. I'm going to buy in October..*

Well, probably not, but maybe. I need to get paid for a little side-job I am working on, and find a Deere Dealer who needs an extra 20sqft of floor space for the winter and is willing to sacrifice to do it.

Maybe November. Has anyone noticed if/when the dealers try to do the 'close out the season' thing?

-D


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

Deere,
It's not a clearance but rather 5-12 months same as cash financing to entice folks to buy equipment in the Fall that they won't use again until Spring. Bought two JD garden tractors this way.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Kromebeard who??? That is a good one....I still have my L-130 and still happy. Got any insight on that one?


----------



## Shane22 (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW,I made it!!! This is my first post on this forum.I have a Scott 2046 hydro.I pull a Swisher 44" offset to mow 5.5 acres.My local JD dealer has no problem with Scotts,they say its only a JD painted a wrong color.
Hope to see this place grow 
Shane


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for posting and welcome to tractorforum.com.


----------



## Deer180 (Sep 16, 2003)

What do ya mean SuperFreak????

Is in it the BEST time to buy stuff - when they have little sales and its costing them money to keep it ???

This is true of Tractors, Cars, Boats, etc....


BTW - this being uinder SCOTTS is there a forum for a Scott lawnmover? I have a self propeeled one that quit propelling well - crappy drive design. Does anyone have fixes or ideas - I am out of them already....


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Deer180, post it here!*

Post all of your Scotts stuff here, walk behind or riding...

it is all good. 

Andy


----------

